# Dual Survival Season 3



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 10, 2012)

For those that follow Dual Survival (I like the show too), here's an update if you haven't seen it yet:

Quote:

The popular Discovery series Dual Survival has revealed to FOX411 exclusively its new military survival star: Joseph Teti.

Teti is a former Force Recon Marine, Army Special Forces Green Beret and a former operative in one of the most top-secret government counter- terrorist units in the world. 

He joins professional survival instructor Cody Lundin  who hasnt worn shoes for over 20 years  who returns to the Discovery show for his third season.

There is no question, Cody Lundin is one of the worlds foremost experts in self-reliance and living off the land. And Joe Tetis ability to survive a decade of combat in some of the most dangerous situations and harshest terrain on the planet makes him the perfect addition to Dual Survival, executive producer French Horwitz told FOX411. The differences between these two men couldnt be more drastic, but each is formidable in his own way. This will unquestionably be the best season yet.

In each episode of Dual Survival, the duo, equipped with minimal gear, is dropped into a stressful, death-inducing conundrum. The season opener, a one-hour special entitled Unbraided airing Jan. 1, 2013, features never-before season footage of Lundin, who introduces audiences to his new cohort, and gives fans a glimpse into what to expect from the pair.

The premiere is followed by Mars on Earth, which takes the two to the driest place on earth. Chiles Atacama desert, which NASA uses as a testing ground for its Martian rovers.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...#ixzz2Ef5I5Hur

Personally, I will miss Dave C. Whatever the issue with his military record, the man knew survival in the wild. I enjoy his YT videos as well. I think both (he and Lundin) have a LOT to offer. I would like to see season 3 concentrate more on actual techniques and less on drama, though of course the drama helps the ratings.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 10, 2012)

So Daves out huh. I didn't know he had issues with his military record either.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, something around the net with his military record.  Didn't matter to me, I liked what he had to offer and he certainly knew what he was doing.  Cody's new partner is Mark Teti and looking at the previews it really looks to be a good season.  Starts tomorrow and I can't wait! 
:bangahead:


----------

